# Blank Screen unresponsive mouse cursor - Nvidia - FreeBSD 13.1



## ig0xb (May 23, 2022)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD, I am have installed FreeBSD 13.1 on my MSI GL63RX laptop which has Nvidia 1050Ti maxQ graphics card.  From the handbook I was able to setup wifi and install nvidia 470.86, drm-kmod, slim and xfce using pkg install. I have also made sure there are no config files in /etc/X11 folder and I have added driver-nvidia.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, the file has root:wheel permission. 
I have added user to video,wheel,operator. when the system boots it logs in the tty1 and startx does not start. when I log in using regular user which has .xinitrc file and run command `startx` it has blank screen with unresponsive cursor. And on the tty where `startx` command was run has the information as attached in the image (its says startx is already running?)

I have attached Xorg.0.log(when it starts), xorg.0.log.new(when startx command is run), driver-nvidia.conf, kldstat,loader.conf, rc.conf, os-release,pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display, dmesg and .xinitrc

Kindly help me fix this issue.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2022)

ig0xb said:


> install nvidia 470.86, drm-kmod


Remove drm-kmod, that's for Intel and ATI/AMD video cards. You don't need it for the NVidia driver.

loader.conf:

```
firmware_load="YES"
if_iwm_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt
#nvidia_load="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
set hint.acpi.0.disabled="YES"
```
Remove everything _except_ `if_iwm_load`.

rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"

hald_enable="YES"

iwm9560fw_load="YES"
if_iwm_load="YES"

wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
synchronous_dhclients="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
#linux_enable="YES"
if_rtwn_pci_load="YES"
if_rtwn_usb_load="YES"
```
Remove all these.

`kld_list="linux linux64 i915kms nvidia-modeset"`, remove all of it _except_ `nvidia-modeset`.


----------



## ig0xb (May 23, 2022)

Additional files...


----------



## ig0xb (May 23, 2022)

Additional files...



SirDice said:


> Remove drm-kmod, that's for Intel and ATI/AMD video cards. You don't need it for the NVidia driver.


Removed drm-kmod using pkg remove drm-kmod
Rebooted the system still the same issue


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2022)

ig0xb said:


> Removed drm-kmod using pkg remove drm-kmod


pkg-autoremove(8) too.

I suggest removing `slim_enable` from rc.conf. That makes it easier to test your Xorg configuration. Once it's working correctly you can enable SLiM again.


----------



## ig0xb (May 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Remove drm-kmod, that's for Intel and ATI/AMD video cards. You don't need it for the NVidia driver.
> 
> loader.conf:
> 
> ...


As advised removed the above mentioned lines and rebooted the system. Still the same issue


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2022)

Your card is being detected:

```
[  2502.351] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (GP107-A) at PCI:1:0:0
```
So that's good. It doesn't seem to detect anything attached to it though:

```
[  2502.351] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.
```

Does this laptop perhaps use Optimus?


----------



## ig0xb (May 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Your card is being detected:
> 
> ```
> [  2502.351] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (GP107-A) at PCI:1:0:0
> ...


Tried removing slim from rc.conf and restarting still the same issue.
1050-Ti Max Q is not part of this list not sure how else to check?


----------



## ig0xb (May 23, 2022)

Attached is the latest dmesg after removing everything apart from nvidia-modeset in kld_list.Screen looks different.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 23, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.
`#hald_enable="YES"`

Remove it. Removal will make no difference to the problem, but the line will _never_ be useful. HAL died more than a year ago. 

2001 is a distant memory. HAL is retired. : freebsd

Please, where exactly did you learn to enable hald? The addresses of the pages, please. Knowing where you learnt outdated information might help to tell what's wrong now. 

Please share output from the following command: 

`pkg prime-origins | sort`


----------



## shkhln (May 23, 2022)

Somebody might want to convert http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/510.73.05/README/primerenderoffload.html to a FreeBSD-specific tutorial. I don't understand how people repeatedly happen to miss the documentation, but it is what it is.


SirDice said:


> Does this laptop perhaps use Optimus?


Why wouldn't it?


----------

